# Old Freewheel ID



## Bikerider007 (Dec 8, 2022)

Anyone know what this is? 18T. "EXTRA" and a few scribble logos. Thanks


----------



## juvela (Dec 8, 2022)

-----

"squiggle" symbol is Way-Assauto (Italy)

company yet in operation today but have not produced any cycle fittings since about 1972









__





						VeloBase.com - Component: Way-Assauto Extra
					





					velobase.com
				








__





						Way-Assauto main
					





					www.classicrendezvous.com
				





-----


----------



## Bikerider007 (Dec 8, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> "squiggle" symbol is Way-Assauto (Italy)
> 
> ...



Thanks as always Juvela. Do you an approx age? Havent chatted in some time, Ive been putting a lot of time into the WA place. How you been?


----------



## juvela (Dec 8, 2022)

-----

"WA place"

as in Tri-Cities?

remember to get regular radiation tests...

hope daughter & family well  😉 

am yet upstanding...still uncroaked...ffolke in me bracket can drop off at a moment's notice

no way to guesstimate age of FW

Way-Assauto launched 1906 and ceased fabrication of cycle bits ~1972 so somewhere in those ~sixty-five year

definitely a good item although not particularly valuable

those poor roseate avians doon the cellar como normale ☹️



-----


----------



## Bikerider007 (Dec 8, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> "WA place"
> 
> ...




I think you have a good many years remaining as your much appreciated work online is never done.

Doing well when in Richland. Its very cold there now and seems to be either snowing or freezing fog (new to me) rolling through. I have learned much of the area. Multiple nice vineyards and hops farms due to the lateral line....and Hanford history.  I rode a Ranger guided bicycle tour this summer that ended up at the Reach museum. Stops along the way discussed Hanford history and points of interest. 

I believe you would enjoy Richland. Many high intellect neighbors from engineers to physicists. We have coffee and chat or sometimes drink wine. As of yet, no radiation, but excessive vino 
has added to the waistline. 😃 

And yes. Per usual, much disappointment in the Cards...


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 8, 2022)

Didn't Regina have "extra" model?


----------



## juvela (Dec 8, 2022)

-----

"extra" is a fairly common term found in the realm of Italian produced cycle fittings


-----


----------

